# Acer TimelineX AS5820T-7683 laptop



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

What do you think of this laptop...

*Acer TimelineX AS5820T-7683 laptop*
$600 at Amazon (from $700 MSRP)

*Product Features*
State-of-the-art component engineering guarantees higher power efficiency
The Acer Aspire TimelineX AS5820T with its 15.6" LED display is less than one-inch, at its thinnest point, and lightweight

A cinematic 15.6" widescreen LED-backlit display features 16:9 HD True Cinematic View for enriched multimedia playback

Windows 7 Home Premium makes the things you do every day easier and with Office Starter 2010, experience new ways to deliver your best work!
Smart controls and intuitive keys like the Easy-launch P Key and Media Controls, let you open often used programs and control your media with a touch.

*Processor, Memory, and Motherboard*
Hardware Platform: PC
Processor: 2.4 GHz Intel Core i3
Number of Processors: 1
RAM: 4 GB
RAM Type: SDRAM
Hard Drive
Size: 320 GB
Type: ATA100
Speed: 5400 rpm
Graphics and Display
Graphics RAM: 128 MB
Ports and Connectivity
USB Ports: 4
Cases and Expandability
Size (LWH): 9.84 inches, 14.96 inches, 1.4 inches
Weight: 5.4 pounds
Power
Rated Charge (normal use): 8 hours


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Spec wise looks good but I don't like the layout of the keyboard and touchpad...personal preference.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

cburbs said:


> Spec wise looks good but I don't like the layout of the keyboard and touchpad...personal preference.


cburbs -
I hand't noticed that non-symmetry initially. 
Good point.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone else?
Other options?

Mike


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

What price range?

Any particular spec(s) you are looking for?


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

cburbs said:


> What price range?
> 
> Any particular spec(s) you are looking for?


Ha.
Your reasonable questions have stymied me (momentarily).


Probably <$1000, lightweight, good battery, decent processing and screen size.

This will mainly be a secondary/tertiary computer used for surfing the web at home while watching the nth iteration of kids movies or while at meetings for work.

My current work computer (a HP compaq I think) doesn't have much memory and has a bunch of work software on it that slows it down.

Mike


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Does screen size/weight matter?


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

cburbs said:


> Does screen size/weight matter?


I think my current laptop is ~15" screen, so I think that is about right.
Lighter is nicer, but doesn't need to be a featherweight.

Mike


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Acer has a pretty good price/value relationship. I am typing this on an 1810 TZ and I have been very pleased with it over the last year.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> What do you think of this laptop...
> 
> *Acer TimelineX AS5820T-7683 laptop*
> $600 at Amazon (from $700 MSRP)
> ...


The price on this has just been going up on Amazon.
What's up?

Mike


----------

